# The letter come from United Nations WMO



## chejian (Mar 27, 2009)

September 1, 2008

Dear Mr Chen,

Thank you for your email. My chief forwarded me your message. After reading through it, I would like to make following comments for your reference, and exchange of viewpoints.

First of all, I fully respect what you are doing, and to some extent understand what you are saying. Since natural disasters like earthquakes, tropical cyclones and tsunami are difficult to forecast, many people including many scientists have been devoting their lifetime to explore methods and techniques to do so. It is very encouraging to know you are the one of them.

Before I came to Geneva, I used to be one of the 33 members of Natural Disaster Prediction Committee of the China Geophysical Association. I knew many devoted people like your teacher and you in China. However, as a scientist and/or technologist, your methods and techniques must be explicable and understandable by others, at least by other scientists and highly educated people. Furthermore, your techniques/methods may need as I can see to satisfy at least the following prerequisites:

1) Philosophical justification;
2) Solid scientific/physical ground (on currently recognized science and technology);
3) Logic consistence (in developing your techniques.methods);
4) Practical application/viability (i.e. people can learn and apply your techniques/methods for their own prediction/forecasting).

Judged by the above four requirements, I guess it is currently difficult to disseminate your techniques/methods to other people, even if you like to do so. Science should not be covered by any inexplicable rules that make people wander around.

In <<Yi Jing>>, there is a saying in Chinese "天行健, 君子以自强不息;地势坤, 君子以厚德载物", roughly interpreted as that a true and responsible man should uninterruptedly explore secret mechanism of the mother nature, and serve all people to avoid possible danger from unfavourable conditions (like disasters) of the nature. Even the ancient Chinese people can do that well, why not the people like us today disseminate what you have to the general people?

Finally, I would advise you that you would better not say anything mysterious in science and technology communities.


----------



## chejian (Mar 27, 2009)

September 3

Original version:

我们的回复
尊敬的彭先生，

非常谢谢您给我的回复，作为我的观点，阐述如下：

第一：从客观的角度上谈论云峰老师，我可以列出如下事实。从个人命运、官运预测的范围来说，有如下几个典型例子“邻居出事的预言”，“对于仕途升迁的预言”，“对王先生出国的预言”，“对人生前途的预言”！从地球灾害上来说，更有目前美国正在闹着恐慌的“飓风”，“中国512汶川地震”，“地震过后洪水以及暴雨现象”，“06年usa5月大停电”，另有各个领域预测预言若干。

第二：统计学是一门学问，如果用它来统计云峰老师预言预测的成功率，那我验证下来的预言，准确 率是达到10 0%！以前的预测和预言自有其公开的博客，以及证人来证明！云峰的朋友们说过：“云峰的方式方法远远超过其他科学家”。作为一个普通人来说，只要是能做出对人类有益的事情，那就不要管这个人是啥身份，啥光环（这个家，那个家）。从一个人的言行能看出这个人的作为。云峰他不图名利，不需要任何光环。他是一个 真正的“隐士”。

第三：云峰老师的《预测学》已经整理完成。我陈健用爱心来传扬云峰，来发每一个帖子，每一个邮件。我的目的是为了让世界各国知道云峰，以后有特大灾难来临时，云峰的预言能够起到最大的作用。我是一个有上进心和慈善心的中国留学生，云峰告诉过我特殊的方法，我感知到了，之后全世界就有很多洪水发生。这件事不能用email和电话。太多东西了，我无法用文字全部表述出来，您可以与我电话联络。谢谢。
----------------------------------
Translated content

Dear Peng,

Thank you for your reply! Below is my viewpoint.
First, I talk about YunFeng objectively and list some fact. There are “the prediction of neighbor have an accident”, “The prediction of official career preferment”, “the big earthquake of China in May 12”, “floodwater and rainstorm after earthquake”, “stop power of USA in May 2006” and so on.
Second, statistics is learning. If I use it and count the mission success rate, then the result is 100%! The forementioned predictions were written in his blog, and they were validated by people. YunFeng’s friends said, “His method is better than other scientist far away.” As a common person, he can do matters what is good for people, and then we shouldn’t care people who he is of what job he does. We may see the talk and action of person, and then figure out his conduct. YunFeng don’t pay attention to the money and power, he also doesn’t need any particular name people give. He is a really anchoret.
Third, YunFeng’s <Theory of Prediction > has done. I spread YunFeng by my Benevolence, and I send every thread and every email. My goal is introduce YunFeng to all over the world for natural disaster. YunFeng will cause the most function because of his prediction. I am an aspirant and beneficent student abroad from China. YunFeng told special method to me and I felt that. After that, the floodwater has happened in the world. This situation cannot be talked with email and phone. There are many matters. I cannot expound those totally. You may contact me with phone. Thank you.


----------



## chejian (Mar 27, 2009)

September 3

Original Version:

陈先生,您好!

非常感谢你的回复. 总的感觉是你可能误解我的回函了. 现就你的回复表达一下个人观点, 供参考.

1. 我非常尊重和敬佩那些投毕生精力探索自然奥妙和努力预测天灾事件的人们, 不论他是科学家或普通百姓. 我本人在国内也认识不少这样的人, 也帮助过他们将其成果翻译成英语发表在英文学刊上.

2. 我是本着支持和钦佩的态度来阅读和理解你对云峰老师的预测的介绍. 不要说100%, 对重大自然灾害的预测准确率即便达到50%就已经是震撼世界的奇迹了.

3. 作为一个社会精英分子(我想你是), 我认为你和云峰老师的技术方法应为大部分人能(随时间)理解, 认可和掌握, 并为社会大众服务. 也就是说一个"自强不息"者, 应该有"厚德载物" 的准备和努力及能力, 将你的技术方法转换成大家能理解的语言(我认为应满足我在回函中提到的四个条件)传布/传授给大众, 也就是说知识要大众化才能够为大众所掌握, 并获得大众的支持, 并达到防灾减灾的最佳效果.

4. 顺便说一下供你参考, 统计是事件后分析方法, 用于预测存在不确定性和风险.

5. 请提供你的联系方式, 包括电话和传真. 等方便的时候请教你一些问题.

祝好!
----------------------------------------------------

Dear Mr Chen,

Thank you for your reply! I feel that you misconceive my last mail. According to reply, I deliver individual viewpoint of mine. You can consider that.

1. I respect people who put into whole life to searching nature and predict natural disaster. I don’t care people who are common person or scientist. I met many persons in China and translate their achievement to English and publish their achievement to English journal in the world.
2. I support and respect YunFeng’s prediction. The 50% accurate has shaken the world and the rather that 100%!
3. As an essence of society, YunFeng and you should spread the method to common person. The knowledge should be popular and it will achieve best affection.
4. By the way, the statistics is method by analyzing after matter happens.
5. Please your contact information. It including phone and fax. I will consult some question in the spare time.

Best wishes.


----------



## chejian (Mar 27, 2009)

September 4

Original Version:

彭先生，您好！

首先，云峰老师让我陈健转达中秋节的祝福给您的家人和同事，也祝他们身体健康！他看了您的回复 ，让我转达谢 意！

《预言学》是一套非常系统，完善的预言方法。可以传世，可以让很多人达到预言。但是，在这个目前人的品德以物欲和金钱为目标的世界上。我们又不能把这套学问传世，那样还会乱世。《预言学》是一门非常广博的学问，它能预测出空难，海难以及经济（各个品种）。云峰老师一直在做实验，并且非常成功。实验的时间也不是3年5载的事了啊！国内很多官员都有见证。成功机率在此就不言了。

您在回复当中有提到过帮助许多人发表刊物在英文学刊上。他们没有我们那种使命感，并且没有在国际上做，我们正向着目标前进。云峰老师有广博的爱心，地球是大家的，爱心大家都有！彭先生，这是咱们的事情，我们大家的事情。搞这些灾难救治，先生您有缘见证就是一家人。我们希望您加入我们这个大家庭，我们都是有爱心的人！成为一家人，不光是探讨气象问题，有很多。我们主要想做慈善的事情！我们在世界60亿人中，能够 有缘与您认识，这可是 60亿分之一的概率呀，并且对灾难中的人们都有一份爱心，我们大家应该珍惜这个缘分！关键云峰是隐士，他不图名利，他希望有缘人操作这个事情。在这封邮件 的最后，云峰老师让我表示问候，我也希望早日与彭老师通上电话。谢谢。

我的联系方式：1-646-861-9042

陈健
----------------------------------------------

Hello, Mr. Peng

First, YunFeng lets me transmit bless to your family and colleague in the mid-autumn festival.

<Prediction Study> is a systemic and perfect method. It can be spread in the world. However, we could not spread the knowledge to common person because of current society. It only pays attention to money and power. If we spread that, then it will cause trouble in the world. The prediction study is a wide knowledge. It can predict airplane crash, ship crash, and various kinds of economy. YunFeng always does experiments for that. The experiment time period is a long time. The officers have validated the accurate is 100%.

You said, “You translate people’s achievement to English and publish their achievement to English journal in the world.” They don’t have mission and do not spread in the world. We are making progress turn towards aim. YunFeng has wide love. The earth is ours. The love is existing in our heart. Mr. Peng, this is our matter. You can validate these predictions luckily. Then we are family. We hope you join our family. We all have Benevolence. They are many advantages when you join us. We primarily want to do charity.


----------



## chejian (Mar 27, 2009)

September 26

Original Version:

陈先生, 您好!

我个人非常尊重云峰先生的预测，也很想知道其预测结果。防灾减灾为人类服务是我一向努力的方向和追求。但是考虑到预测的严肃性和知识产权等问题，我想还是请云峰先生或你本人形成一个书面文字材料传送给我，让我本人先学习研究一下。我承诺在未经你们同意自前，不向第三方透露给预测信息。

由于灾害预测事关重大，要想成为联合国认可的预测结果，需要一个相当复杂的过程，需要相当的努 力和不懈的说 服工作，并且还需要保密。我愿意从中做一些工作，但是我的位子不个高，要想影响力到高层不是很 容易，但也不 是没有希望，需要努力做工作。

我目前的想法大概就是这样。非常感谢！

代向云峰先生问好.

祝好!
------------------------------
Hello, Mr. Chen
I respect YunFeng’s prediction and want to know the result of prediction. My goal is prevent and reduce disaster for human being. I hope you can send the paper of that to me. First, let me research those. I promise you that I will not reveal that to others.

To predict natural disaster is important matter. If it will be the result UN confirmed, then it will be a complex process. I should hard to work for affecting the leader.

My thinking is that. Thank you very much.


----------



## chejian (Mar 27, 2009)

September 29

Original Version:

彭先生，您好！

星期六及周天，我应邀参加美国一个党派在当地的活动，故不能及时给您回信，请谅解！
看了信后，我把您的问候转达给了云峰老师！对于您的来信，我针对性的谈一下我的几点看法：
1。首先大灾难不是你我个人能探讨的问题，也不是一个国家气象组织的人能探讨的问题，我已经验证 云峰老师太 多的预言。云峰老师的预言遍及全世界各大洲各个角落，不光

灾难，金融危机都有。不光我，其他网友经过和云峰老师的接触以及沟通，都很敬佩云峰的为人。一 个没有见过云 峰老师面的网友通过老于送礼物给云峰老师。他不轻易见外人，

甚至其的左邻右舍都不知他的本事，所谓大道无形！

2。我与云峰老师的缘分比较特殊，基本每天都用特殊的方式来沟通。自从与他认识的第一天开始到现 在，从他身 上学了很多东西。很多领域的人物都想联络到云峰老师，但你

们无法找到他的联络方式，唯有通过我这个渠道来得知、从而得到一些你们想要的东西。

3。现在，我们感觉到我们电子邮件通讯方式也许被监控，不太安全。当您收到我的邮件后，请速与我 电话联络， 因为后期可能会有变动。

最后，请代我向您的家人问好，祝他们国庆节快乐！

陈健
--------------------------

Hello, Mr. Peng
I was invited an activity of polity party in the local on Saturday and Sunday. So I could not reply message to you in time.
When I looked through the letter, I transmit your greeting to YunFeng. Below, there are some my viewpoints.
1. You and I can not discuss the big natural disaster. It relates the countries. I have validated many predictions. His prediction is reach every place in the world. Those are not only natural disasters, and the economic crisis is existing in thereinto. Many net friends have validated his prediction and respect his conduct. People send gift to YunFeng, and they could not meet YunFeng. He do not meet people easily even though his neighbor do not know his capability.
2. My lucky is special with YunFeng, and I almost contact him everyday by special method. Since I contact him in the first time, I learn a lot from his side. People of many areas want to contact YunFeng. But you cannot find his contact information. And you only can get that at my side.
3. Now, I feel our email communication was monitored and do not safe. When you received my email, please you contact me quickly. We will change soon.

Finally, I bless your family and happy National Day.


----------



## chejian (Mar 27, 2009)

We have special system and method. They can predict natural disaster, and the accurate is 100%! We also research other fields in science, and we hope to cooperate with people or some organization. You all can contact me.

http://iknowfuture.blogspot.com (Jian Chen's blog: full content)
http://chejian.wordpress.com/ (Jian Chen's blog: prediction)
__________________
www.512-china.org
guantianzd.blog.sohu.com
cishanxingdao.blog.sohu.com

Contact method of YunFeng：
QQ: 45165282
SKYPE: yunfenghao1(Only speak Chinese)
Our QQ Group：17823871
YunFeng Spokesman:
JIAN CHEN：20632342
SKYPE: chejian2046
Cellphone: (646)861-9042


----------



## chejian (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear Mr or Miss:

I am JIAN CHEN and a weather researcher! YunFeng is my teacher who can predict nature disaster, earthquake and all kinds of weather situation.Now, He is living in China. I am studying and researching his methodand want to do a item about weather and write a paper about that. He only take a fancy to me! Recently, I validate some nature disaster from his prediction. You can see those!

Below is validate:

http://www.talkweather.com/forums/index....opic=48564

http://www.theweathervane.info/forums/f1...#post97180

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/americas/0...index.html
This is a gustav hurricane!
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65410
This is a tornado before one day.
Below, I have sent my post to that before 4 days. There are many records and I am cleaning up. Thank you.
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65248
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63540
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65270
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-64202
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-64103
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63296
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65528
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65851
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65433
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63178
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63349
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63375
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63399
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63633
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63860
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63173
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63173
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65449
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65016
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63618
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63662
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62523
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63767
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-64305
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-64368
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-64676
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62319
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63420
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62318
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62637
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63625
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63827
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63421
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63668
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65508
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62635
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63815
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-64307
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-64870
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63761
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63184
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63851
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62317
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65489
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63455
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65513
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65326
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-64123
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63901
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65061
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65281
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65265
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63456
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62953
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-64873
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-64338
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62278
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-65358
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-64634
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63036
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-64884
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63833
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63788
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63569
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62434
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63512
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62231
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62230
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62410
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-63894
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62102
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62130
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-62570
I sent many message to ireport of ireporters and want to findtestifier. Thank you.If you want to do that, then please send a emailto [email protected]
http://www.512-china.org
(2008-07-28 18:46:50) 恬淡虚无 (YunFeng)
证人是起码的 The testifier is necessary and basal.

(2008-07-28 18:46:55) 豆豆 (doudou: some internet user)
好 Ok

(2008-07-28 18:47:26) 恬淡虚无 (YunFeng)
美国东部西部
夏季冬季有令人恐慌的灾难发生
There are disaster of scary and frightening that will be happenend at summer and winter in east and west of USA.

(2008-07-28 18:48:01) 恬淡虚无 (YunFeng)
近一个月东部有天灾---飓风，龙卷风，雷电----

There are hurricane, tornado, thunder near one month in east of USA.
(2008-07-28 18:48:11) 恬淡虚无 (YunFeng)
'天地瞬间一线牵' The sentense is describe the form of disaster.


----------



## chejian (Mar 27, 2009)

The message above posted was sent to WMO. After about one week, I received the email WMO sent it to me!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

OK, may I ask what these letters are for, and why they are here ?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Before any decisions are made regarding this posting: What is the purpose of posting this here? i.e. I fail to see your point.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah.. I'm kinda lost.:?:


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like spam to me.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Link Farming is my guess.
Put lots of links on lots of forums, and your page rank on Google (etc) goes up...

10 posts, all the same day, most of them (9) in this thread... none fish related at all... 
if it smells like salty ham-like meat product in a can - it probably is...


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

ah maybe:


----------

